# New EXPAT



## brian7g2b (May 1, 2016)

I am looking for supportive materials on rights to keep Military retirement and SS disability awarded after not being able to work from permanent injuries, if we move back to retire in Germany. If any one can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best source for the info on your Social Security benefits is the Social Security Administration itself. Start here: https://www.ssa.gov/international/payments.html

You should be able to continue receiving your military retirement benefits with little or no problem, but I guess you'd have to check with the Veterans' Administration for details on that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

